# Winter meet and greet



## justanotherparatrooper

OK, lets try this again without making it complicated. Is anyone up for a get together? Throw some dates and places out there if you are because my schedule is flexible and most of yours are not. Im thinkin the Golden Banana since it has been refurbished and reopened last week.

-------------------

The time and place has been set....

2008 MassCops Winter Meet & Greet
Saturday January 19th 4PM to ????
Best Western Royal Plaza Hotel and Trade Center
181 Boston Post Road W, Marlborough, MA.
Phone: 5084600700 Fax: 5084808218 
http://www.rplazahotels.com/

Government/Military (Special rate available to qualified international, federal, state & municipal government employees. Official ID required at check-in. )

$104.00 for the night
Check-In: 3PM (15:00) 
Check-Out: 11AM (11:00)

Hope to see you there...
Gil


----------



## screamineagle

whats the golden banana and where the hell is it? I live out in the stix ya know.

on topic, count me in.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Golden Banana is a titty bar...sorry "gentlemans club" in Peabody on Rt 1.


----------



## Guest

IN..... JAP, looks like I will be at the Foxy on XMas eve ....... Wanna pregame the winter meetup? hahahahaa

I'll take you for a ride in my CVPI with its newly donned NEMLEC plates.........


----------



## Guest

IMO, strip club = very bad idea. The last time I was at the GB, there were about a half-dozen Hells' Angels wearing their colors.

Besides that, it would discourage our sister officers/members from joining us. And just to put the icing on the cake, Mrs. Delta784 would probably be less than thrilled.

Count me out on this one, sorry.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Bruce, it was just an idea to get the ball rolling not set in stone. I definately dont want the ladies from MC being left out. I just dont want us to talk it to death. Besides Se, Snipe and I can hit the Gb or Foxy anytime on our own.


----------



## Guest

edit: Party at DELTA's HOUSE !!!!!!!!!! hahahhaaa


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

lmao...go over like a fart at a funeral!


----------



## Guest

Sniper said:


> edit: Party at DELTA's HOUSE !!!!!!!!!! hahahhaaa


Good luck getting past the reinforced fighting positions strategically placed on the property.


----------



## SinePari

I traveled "inside the beltway" last time, and nobody from the 413 made it. So my vote would be Marlboro again. The Pike and 495 are right there.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

SinePari said:


> I traveled "inside the beltway" last time, and nobody from the 413 made it. So my vote would be Marlboro again. The Pike and 495 are right there.


works for me brother...name the place and time


----------



## screamineagle

nother vote for marlboro.


----------



## Guest

I can do Marlboro; the last time was in my backyard, so it's only fair.


----------



## SinePari

Well, since I claim organizing the MassCops I gathering, I made it to MassCops II in Braintree and missed the last one(s), I suggest going to the Best Western again in Marlboro.


----------



## Gil

SinePari said:


> Well, since I claim organizing the MassCops I gathering, I made it to MassCops II in Braintree and missed the last one(s), I suggest going to the Best Western again in Marlboro.


 I second that one....


----------



## screamineagle

thirded.


----------



## GodblessThearmy

Drink a few for me, I will be unable to attend =(


----------



## Guest

Marlboro is fine by me.........


----------



## Guest

Sniper said:


> Marlboro is fine by me.........


Me too.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

ok WHEN?


----------



## SinePari

How about Saturday January 5th about 4 PM?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

works fer me


----------



## Guest

I can make it work; where is this place?


----------



## Gil

Drill weekend, I can't make it


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> How about Saturday January 5th about 4 PM?


Works for me too...........


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Have it at "Boston's on the Beach", Delray Beach in the sunshine


----------



## kwflatbed

PBC FL Cop said:


> Have it at "Boston's on the Beach", Delray Beach in the sunshine


Are you going to fly us all in ?????????


----------



## screamineagle

the 5th works for me!


----------



## Guest

This is shaping up nicely; now all we need are rocksy and badge bunny for the entertainment!


----------



## Guest

Rocksy who? hahahahahaaa


----------



## SinePari

Gil said:


> Drill weekend, I can't make it


It ain't no MassCops meet n' greet without Gil!

How about the 12th


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

that works too



justanotherparatrooper said:


> that works too


...and your right Sine!


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> It ain't no MassCops meet n' greet without Gil!
> 
> How about the 12th


Okay by me.


----------



## Guest

If you guys nail down the 12th I am probably OUT......... see what everyone else thinks........


----------



## screamineagle

12th is a no go for me.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

how about the 19th


----------



## screamineagle

19th I can do.


----------



## Guest

19th is okay here.


----------



## SinePari

Just about any Saturday is fine by me. Just waiting to see if Mr. MassCops can join us.


----------



## badgebunny

I will definately be there! Just give me at least a weeks notice of the date, time, and place.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Just about any Saturday is fine by me.


Same here; with the new year comes more vacation time.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

WE'll need a big sign so NPD doesnt get lost.....AGAIN!
Anyone heard from Gil?


----------



## screamineagle

NPD ---------> this way.


----------



## SOT

really big version
http://www.cqbarms.com/photos/albums/userpics/mc3.jpg


----------



## Guest

SOT said:


> really big version
> http://www.cqbarms.com/photos/albums/userpics/mc3.jpg


I'm all for that, but won't I need my passport to get there?


----------



## SOT

Maybe, if you need a passport for Western MA...


----------



## Doldenquist

Can Law Enforcement Hopefuls attend the meet and greet?


----------



## screamineagle

Wolfman said:


> Yeah but you have to wear a dress and buy everyone else's drinks.


lmfaooo.


----------



## SinePari

Doldenquist said:


> Can Law Enforcement Hopefuls attend the meet and greet?


We're all LE hopefuls...we just google everything before we post.


----------



## Michele

I thought SE was buying?


----------



## screamineagle

Michele said:


> I thought SE was buying?


your not even old enough to drink, toddler. inch:


----------



## Guest

screamineagle said:


> your not even old enough to drink, toddler. inch:


I was just looking for an image of those little 'Teeni' juice drinks they sell at Stop & Shop......... DO NOT go to Yahoo and type in teenie drinks for an image query.


----------



## Michele

LMAO, I thought you went to bed...

google away...


----------



## Guest

I have my nametag all ready to print.

http://txt2pic.com/signs/sign-generator/simple.asp?text=5-0%0D%0A%28Put+my+drink+on+SE%27s+Tab%29&align=Center&align2=Middle&fontsize=19&font=HandDown&color=burlywood&transparency=255&gradient=black&color2=&watermark=&move=0&move2=&parody=Label+Tags&rotate=&allow=3605&left=&right=&up=&down=&pic=Name-Tag&x=0&y=110&w=420&h=174


----------



## Michele

That's awesome 5-0...we all need one like that, and SE needs to win powerball...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Masscops m&g rules...theyve worked good so far
-What happens there stays there
-Pictures taken there may not be posted or shared with anyone not there
- tops are optional


----------



## Guest

Are we doing this?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Sent a Pm to Gil Bruce. I havent heard back from hiim yet but at this point Id say we should plan for the 19th. Everyone OK with it?


----------



## Guest

Michele said:


> LMAO, I thought you went to bed.......


I did. I am a vampire and only sleep for 2 or 3 hours at a time.... Watch out for the fangs...



Michele said:


> I thought SE was buying?


*s*H*e is.....*


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Sent a Pm to Gil Bruce. I havent heard back from hiim yet but at this point Id say we should plan for the 19th. Everyone OK with it?


Fine with me.


----------



## Michele

Sniper said:


> I did. I am a vampire and only sleep for 2 or 3 hours at a time.... Watch out for the fangs...
> 
> *s*H*e is.....*


Vampire, huh? that explains a lot....This is you buying, right?


----------



## Guest

Not open for discussion seeing as how you wont show anyays.........


----------



## Michele

OK, Sniper..seeing that it's my RDO...You never can tell...


----------



## Guest

I am CERTAIN that you wont be there...........


----------



## Michele

Really?..do tell...


----------



## screamineagle

she's bluffing snipe. all talk she is.

lmao @ the teeni search.


----------



## Michele

SE...be afraid...be very afraid..look for the GT 500 in your rear view mirror..


----------



## Guest

only place a GT500 could EVER be is in peoples back windows and rear view mirrors....... ESP with a chick driving......


----------



## Michele

Misguided Sniper...


You don't have a hope in He** to keep up with me...


----------



## screamineagle

oh boy.


----------



## badgebunny

This ought to be good!


----------



## Michele

Yup, watch Sniper go back to his Star wars toys...LMAO...


----------



## KozmoKramer

Michele - it's much more believable when you post pics of the actual car than stock photos... The "I call Bullshit" meter is ticking sweetheart...


----------



## Guest

Tell her Koz.......... silly Shellie.


----------



## Michele

Cleared that one up Snipe..time to get out Chewbaca...


----------



## Guest

my old stang would have smoked you....... hahahaa


----------



## Michele

Really, dreaming again? Do Vampires dream?

I had a 73...wicked rusty!


----------



## Guest

I had a Saleen convertible that went 127mph in the quarter mile.....


----------



## screamineagle

you two need to get a room ,possibly at the meet n greet lmao.


----------



## KozmoKramer

I had a 75' LTD, big deal..


----------



## Guest

Jeff......... NEWSFLASh.

SHE'S NOT GOING !!!!!


----------



## Gil

19th should be good, if it's a go with everyone else I will put it in the book and take the night off.


----------



## screamineagle

its a go with me. I'll be there.


----------



## Guest

KozmoKramer said:


> I had a 75' LTD, big deal..


wE STILL have 75 Crown Vics at my work bro !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michele

Sniper...I will be there...Jeff is buying the 1st round...

The question is will you show up?


----------



## KozmoKramer

NO WAY SNIPE! What are they, parade vehicles? :mrgreen:


----------



## screamineagle

Michele said:


> Sniper...I will be there...Jeff is buying the 1st round...
> 
> The question is will you show up?


I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Jeff? Buying? Is this the bizzaro Masscops Meet and Greet? 
The boy still has his 1st Communion and Lost Toof Fairy money....


----------



## Michele

That reply gets you to buy the 2nd round Koz...


----------



## Guest

Now that Gilbert Grape has confirmed....... I will ask my boss for the night off too.........

Lookout Cookout !!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer

I'd be happy to buy many rounds doll, but unfortunately, I'm the prisoner of Zenda on Friday and Saturday... The bride works weekend and it's just me and my (5, and 6 yo) posse...


----------



## Guest

KK that sucks...........


----------



## screamineagle

lmao @ gilbert grape.


----------



## KozmoKramer

I know Snipe. I've missed all the past ones too. It sucks.
Especially for a booze hound like yours truly....


----------



## screamineagle

but you'd have to spend YOUR teef fairy money Koz.


----------



## KozmoKramer

It would be a pleasure bro.... I'm jealous that I cant be there....


----------



## screamineagle

I'll buy a round, to hush all the nay sayers!


----------



## Michele

And I will show up to quiet all the snipesayers...


----------



## Guest

1st round of Tequila is on ME !!!!!!!!


----------



## screamineagle

mmmm tekillya!!!!


----------



## Michele

Jeff...you know what happened in the Keys..with the peachtree...
stick with the Red white and Blue...lol


----------



## screamineagle

Michele said:


> Jeff...you know what happened in the Keys..with the peachtree...
> stick with the Red white and Blue...lol


*ummm, yeah, you got sick after 2 shots*.


----------



## Michele

I have no memory of that..SE!!

and Sniper..tequila is for Star wars collectors and Vampires..lmao..


----------



## screamineagle

Michele said:


> I have no memory of that..SE!!
> 
> quote]
> 
> *cuz you got sick and passed out. you dont remember the emergency room either do you?*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Ok BOYS AND GIRLS 1600 hrs at Best Western Inn , Marlboro on Jan 19th!
......final answer


----------



## Guest

whats the exact address JAP ?


----------



## screamineagle

*181 Boston Post Road W, Marlborough, MA, *


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

would some mod please post for the members .thank you


----------



## Guest

is that Route 20 ???


----------



## screamineagle

Sniper said:


> is that Route 20 ???


yup.


----------



## Guest

mapquest hahaha


----------



## SinePari

495 to Rt 20 West, a couple of lights bang a right. Just a little sports bar in the lobby area, rooms optional...


----------



## badgebunny

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Ok BOYS AND GIRLS 1600 hrs at Best Western Inn , Marlboro on Jan 19th!
> ......final answer


I will definately be there!!!!


----------



## Guest

badgebunny said:


> I will definately be there!!!!


The Diet Cokes are on ME....... hahahaa


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Ok BOYS AND GIRLS 1600 hrs at Best Western Inn , Marlboro on Jan 19th!
> ......final answer


Count me in, boys & girl(s).


----------



## screamineagle

I'm in.


----------



## badgebunny

Sniper said:


> The Diet Cokes are on ME....... hahahaa


Thanks Sniper!!!

I put my request in today for the day off and can't wait to see some of you again and meet others for the first time! Stay safe all!

:-/.....what should I wear-casual, dressy? I will be thinking about this from now until then...did someone say shopping...lol!!!!\\/


----------



## Guest

I promise to be on my best behavior this time bunny....... hahahaa


----------



## rocksy1826

Delta784 said:


> This is shaping up nicely; now all we need are rocksy and badge bunny for the entertainment!


now i see why i got a message from sniper last night saying that if i went he'd drive me

can't. worky stuff 0900-1700 at a hospital in the framingham/natick area.


----------



## M. C. Hess

Sniper I will investigate whether or not I can be there.


----------



## Gil

Recap....

2008 MassCops Winter Meet & Greet
Saturday January 19th 4PM to ????
Best Western Royal Plaza Hotel and Trade Center
181 Boston Post Road W, Marlborough, MA.
Phone: 5084600700 Fax: 5084808218 
http://www.rplazahotels.com/

Government/Military (Special rate available to qualified international, federal, state & municipal government employees. Official ID required at check-in. )

$104.00 for the night
Check-In: 3PM (15:00) 
Check-Out: 11AM (11:00)

Check attitudes at the door and drink responsibly


----------



## Guest

rocksy1826 said:


> can't. worky stuff 0900-1700 at a hospital in the framingham/natick area.


No excuses;

*Total Est. Time:* 21 minutes

*Total Est. Distance:* 13.07 miles



Gil said:


> Check attitudes at the door and drink responsibly


Or irresponsibly if getting a room.


----------



## Gil

I just reserved my room, I guess I can be a little irresponsible...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Anyone Got a HUGE sign so NPD can find us?....Sorry Mack , I cant pass it up
......*dont tase me bro*

Ive a room booked as well


----------



## SinePari

I'll call in a DMV on the eastbound side of 290 when I go home westbound 

And there isn't any NFL playoff game scheduled on the 19th.


----------



## Guest

Anyone who got/is getting/going to get a room, shoot me a PM if you want a roommate to split the cost.


----------



## rocksy1826

Delta784 said:


> No excuses;
> 
> *Total Est. Time:* 21 minutes
> 
> *Total Est. Distance:* 13.07 miles
> 
> Or irresponsibly if getting a room.


maybe. doubtful... but maybe. we'll see


----------



## Guest

Don't mind him Harry.........

.
.



M. C. Hess said:


> Sniper I will investigate whether or not I can be there.


10-4 detective.


----------



## Gil

Off topic posts deleted.....

BTW just to clarify this get together will be in the bar off the main lobby there is no function room reserved or anything like that.

Look on the bar for a lil tiny piece of paper that says MCG or MCM&G, I think that's what we had the last time we were there.

Don't forget to dress appropriately 
http://www.cafepress.com/masscops


----------



## Michele

SE...Grass skirts are optional....


----------



## mpd61

Does anybody care if I go?


----------



## rocksy1826

after discussion with badge bunny it's 60% likely that i'll go. depends how work stuff goes and how easily i can pull off showering when i'm there instead of normal work or home


----------



## Guest

Jeff, sorry bro. These don't come in your size.........


----------



## SinePari

rocksy1826 said:


> depends how work stuff goes and how easily i can pull off showering when i'm there instead


Woo-hoo shower show! I'll have a fist full of ones!


----------



## rocksy1826

SinePari said:


> Woo-hoo shower show! I'll have a fist full of ones!


HAHAHAHAHAH... no

if i do go, will be good to see ya, you metal f*cker


----------



## Guest

mpd61 said:


> Does anybody care if I go?


Anyone of legal drinking age is welcome as far as I know.


----------



## KozmoKramer

mpd61 said:


> Does anybody care if I go?


 If I were able to go I would demand it Woodrow!


----------



## screamineagle

Koz you should come and bring your little ones, I bet they'll drink sniper under the table any night.

I *KNOW *they'll outdrink Michele and her sippy cup.


----------



## rocksy1826

probably out. sorry


----------



## Michele

I *KNOW *they'll outdrink Michele and her sippy cup.[/quote]

Hmm...SE, remember Key West....that was you passed out..not me...


----------



## KozmoKramer

Like father like son Jeff...


----------



## badgebunny

rocksy1826 said:


> probably out. sorry


----------



## chief801

I'll show up in a Redman suit so you can all get juiced up and play "Punch the Brass"! Delta...NO WEAPONS! LOL


----------



## mpd61

Looks like I might make it afterall!!!


----------



## Guest

rocksy1826 said:


> probably out. sorry


I'll order a round of Sambuca shots in your honor.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> I'll order a round of Sambuca shots in your honor.


He's gonna drink em all too !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> I'm still dealing with that Irish desease...


ALCOHOLISM ????????

Ken its been a while since we tipped our glasses bro............


----------



## kttref

I will come up there and shoot you all if you keep saying "bro"...that phrase drives me nuts...ok..I won't be there...I lied


----------



## KozmoKramer

kttref said:


> I will come up there and shoot you all if you keep saying "bro"...that phrase drives me nuts...ok..I won't be there...I lied.


Oh come on Kate, you can make it cant ya bra?


----------



## rocksy1826

Delta784 said:


> I'll order a round of Sambuca shots in your honor.


black sambuca

or just man up and have some tequila, guys!

the likelihood of me showing is slim-to-none. if i do make it? it'd be for like one drink and then i'm off again. we'll see day of. Badgebunny has my number for drunk-dialing if necessary.


----------



## kttref

KozmoKramer said:


> Oh come on Kate, you can make it cant ya bra?


Brother...."bra" ain't much better....now you know I love ya like...well a brother...but I have no tolerance for "bro" and "bra" used in the slang terminology format.

Still won't be there. I gots other things to do....like stupid homework  AND guitar hero 3 WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Im guessin "broad" and "chic" dont do much for you either darlin'


----------



## Mongo

Call a guy Bra after he is old enough that he may need one.


----------



## kttref

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Im guessin "broad" and "chic" dont do much for you either darlin'


Haha I call people "broad" and "chick" all the time...those don't bother me at all...I think I hate "bro" because all I think of is fucking annoying surfer guys who say that...and I want to fucking slap them...make sense?


----------



## SinePari

kttref said:


> Haha I call people "broad" and "chick" all the time...those don't bother me at all...I think I hate "bro" because all I think of is fucking annoying surfer guys who say that...and I want to fucking slap them...make sense?


And the "don't taze me bro" knucklehead, as if the officers are his drinking buddies.


----------



## Guest

kttref said:


> Brother...."bra" ain't much better....now you know I love ya like...well a brother...but I have no tolerance for "bro" and "bra" used in the slang terminology format.
> 
> Still won't be there. I gots other things to do....like stupid homework  AND guitar hero 3 WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I ROCK!!!!!!


I might slide over, and drag some co-workers. Kate, you need to get xbox live so we can have a GH3 duel. My scissorkick is NASTY!!


----------



## kttref

5-0 said:


> I might slide over, and drag some co-workers. Kate, you need to get xbox live so we can have a GH3 duel. My scissorkick is NASTY!!


We just got xbox...and it comes with a month free of live...so i may have to partake..if my husband doesn't take up all the time playing call of duty 4. damn him


----------



## mpd61

Rocksy!
You gotta get a new saying, "man up" is already getting moldy sistah!
And don't EVEN try to get between me and Badgebunny!


----------



## DoD102

Marlboro is a good location. Maybe at some point we can have a meet & greet in the western part of the State for us boonie rats. LOL


----------



## SinePari

sarge439 said:


> Marlboro is a good location. Maybe at some point we can have a meet & greet in the western part of the State for us boonie rats. LOL


Some people here think anything west of 128 is New York, nevermind going out to the 4-1-3.


----------



## rocksy1826

bite me, ya punk! 

while bb is my girl and we share great love... wrong road. I'll enable if i can.

but damnit, if i show up for a drink, i haven't seen her in a while so don't block girl's time or i'll break out the beating stick

oh and bb, about your question of what to wear? i'll make an effort to change out of scrub pants so i don't have to make you overdressed.



mpd61 said:


> Rocksy!
> You gotta get a new saying, "man up" is already getting moldy sistah!
> And don't EVEN try to get between me and Badgebunny!


----------



## badgebunny

rocksy1826 said:


> bite me, ya punk!
> 
> while bb is my girl and we share great love... wrong road. I'll enable if i can.
> 
> but damnit, if i show up for a drink, i haven't seen her in a while so don't block girl's time or i'll break out the beating stick
> 
> oh and bb, about your question of what to wear? i'll make an effort to change out of scrub pants so i don't have to make you overdressed.


No worries rocksy....I still have no idea what the hell I am gonna wear...lol!


----------



## Guest

Sometimes it's not what you DO wear......as much as it's what you DON'T wear...... hahahahaa


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Some people here think anything west of 128 is New York, nevermind going out to the 4-1-3.


I'm always up for a road trip, even to eastern New York.



badgebunny said:


> No worries rocksy....I still have no idea what the hell I am gonna wear...lol!


I would advise something that you don't care if it gets ruined.


----------



## Guest

Recap from last years M&G..............


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

crap, I thought all the tapes were destroyed!...now everyone is gonna wanna come


----------



## Guest

or GO............ hahahhaa


----------



## KozmoKramer

I Want The Clam Strip!
:L:


----------



## Guest

Koz see what you will be missin' ??????


----------



## MVS

:hmmm:


----------



## KozmoKramer

Oh believe me Snipe, I know bro.
But unless they allow 5 and 6 year olds in the "playas" lounge..... 
I'll be there in spirit though, 100%...


----------



## Guest

Bunny will have a Diet Coke for ya.......


----------



## screamineagle

and Michele will tip her sippy cup in your honor Koz.


----------



## Guest

that aint no SIPPY CUP man................. more like a BIG GULP.......


----------



## Michele

Really...Snipe..?? ...


----------



## badgebunny

:-k....this is going to be an interesting night.....


----------



## Guest

sho iz.......


----------



## bcibob670

I'll probably be there. I will know better as the date gets closer.


----------



## rocksy1826

i mixed up dates in my head. I have to be in plymouth to work a fight after i finish up with the other worky stuff. sorry badgebunny. it's 99.9% not happening for me


----------



## badgebunny

rocksy1826 said:


> i mixed up dates in my head. I have to be in plymouth to work a fight after i finish up with the other worky stuff. sorry badgebunny. it's 99.9% not happening for me


No worries rocksy...we will just have to meet up sometime soon and have a girls night out!!!


----------



## Sarge31

I am definately in!!! Bringing my new beau..........eat your hearts out boys!
Should be a good time.....looking forward to it!


----------



## badgebunny

:ermm:....where in the hotel is the M&G going to be?


----------



## Michele

The time and place has been set....

2008 MassCops Winter Meet & Greet
Saturday January 19th 4PM to ????
Best Western Royal Plaza Hotel and Trade Center..in the hotel Bar
181 Boston Post Road W, Marlborough, MA.
Phone: 5084600700 Fax: 5084808218 
http://www.rplazahotels.com/


----------



## badgebunny

Michele said:


> The time and place has been set....
> 
> 2008 MassCops Winter Meet & Greet
> Saturday January 19th 4PM to ????
> Best Western Royal Plaza Hotel and Trade Center..in the hotel Bar
> 181 Boston Post Road W, Marlborough, MA.
> Phone: 5084600700 Fax: 5084808218
> http://www.rplazahotels.com/


Yeah I know the time and place has been set, but where in the hotel is the bar... sorry not familiar with the hotel. Last time I walked all through the hotel until I finally met JAP and Gil.


----------



## Guest

It's a ROOFDECK bar bunn........... bring a JACKET !!!!!!!!!


----------



## wordstew

OK folks please give me your 2 cents. If I bring along a couple of Deputy Sheriffs with me are they gonna be welcome??


----------



## SinePari

BB: The bar is in the main lobby...can't miss it.

wordstew: Deputies are more than welcome as far as SinePari is concerned. Hell, the Sheriff himself could sit next to me and I'll be the first to buy him a beer.


----------



## JoninNH

I wish I could make it, but I can't. I'll make the next one, I promise.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

JoninNH said:


> I wish I could make it, but I can't. I'll make the next one, I promise.


 yea yea yea


----------



## Guest

gonna do my best to make it.............


----------



## badgebunny

:$ 

hahahaha Sniper....

Thanks for the info SinePari...see ya'll there

BTW: for those of you that know me please do not tell the others that don't who I am...you all had to guess so it is only fair that they have to guess as well....I won't tell if you don't


----------



## Guest

badgebunny said:


> BTW: for those of you that know me please do not tell the others that don't who I am...you all had to guess so it is only fair that they have to guess as well....I won't tell if you don't


And since you were the surprise mystery guest in Braintree, I had absolutely no friggin' idea who you were.


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> And since you were the surprise mystery guest in Braintree, I had absolutely no friggin' idea who you were.


She's a spy...also known as str8tshot52 

Just an edit: if any OT opens up today...sorry masscops, but $$$ always comes first.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> She's a spy...also known as str8tshot52
> 
> Just an edit: if any OT opens up today...sorry masscops, but $$$ always comes first.


WHORE !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Crvtte65

If you guys stay up past midnight I'll swing in


----------



## Guest

I was going to try and make it with a couple of folks from work, but whored myself out for the detail pimp. You know the old saying Bros before hoes? Well, it's actually $$ > bros > hoes. Maybe I'll catch the next one. Have fun.


----------



## pahapoika

got my dates mixed up , thought it was last night. made plans tonight , but would like to drop by and say hello.

that's if you guys are letting C/O's into the bar


----------



## kttref

Why do I have a fleeting feeling, no one is going to show up?


----------



## mpd61

kttref said:


> Why do I have a fleeting feeling, no one is going to show up?


Trust me...
There will plenty peoples there, what with Rocksy working in Plymouth tonight!


----------



## Dr.Magoo

Crvtte65 said:


> If you guys stay up past midnight I'll swing in


Something tells me you may be there before midnight....and not have any choice in the matter.


----------



## Guest

kttref said:


> Why do I have a fleeting feeling, no one is going to show up?


PFFFFffffffffffff. Don't hate 'cause you aint goin Kate. LOL

Pahap, swing on by.......... se is the only one who bites.............


----------



## Guest

Looks like I'm a late scratch.....vacation day denied.


----------



## JoninNH

The Chief denied your vacation day? Who would have figured.


----------



## Guest

JoninNH said:


> The Chief denied your vacation day? Who would have figured.


Shocking, isn't it?


----------



## Guest

That sucks Bruce.............


----------



## Gil

Now I really can go.... 



mpd61 said:


> Trust me...
> There will plenty peoples there, what with Rocksy working in Plymouth tonight!


----------



## Guest

Gil you are a bad influence.................... hahahahahaa

Nice meeting up with everyone............. Props to those of you who hung till "breakfast" !!!!!! LOL.

Oh, and special props to Heather in Woonsocket !!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahaa


----------



## Crvtte65

Swung by for a minute but didn't get to see anyone.... damn work


----------



## rocksy1826

Crvtte65 said:


> Swung by for a minute but didn't get to see anyone.... damn work


blame sniper for the field trip he led to rhode island


----------



## mpd61

rocksy1826 said:


> blame sniper for the field trip he led to rhode island


Val!

They missed you in Plymouth last nite, they had to get some other girl to hold the cards in the ring!


----------



## rocksy1826

mpd61 said:


> Val!
> 
> They missed you in Plymouth last nite, they had to get some other girl to hold the cards in the ring!


if i'd been the girl holding the cards?the fights would've been cancelled!

late swap out. I figured I'd have a beer and then be asleep early instead. And I did. 4:30 the morning is really damn early.


----------



## cmagryan

Nice to see you all - thanks for a good time!


----------



## screamineagle

Nice to finally put faces to screen names. I gotta go to more of these lol.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

It was a VERY good time....not sure I could survive more then a couple of those a year though! Work hard , play harder 
It was a great way to celebrate turning 45...Thank you all.


----------



## pahapoika

good day people. couldn't blow off the date , so looks like i'll have to shoot for the spring M&G.

was thinking , is there any chance of a mid-week M&G for the 4 and 2 crowd or those stuck on mid-week days off ?


----------



## JoninNH

I'm looking forward to the Spring M&G


----------



## Gil

Thanks to all of you that showed up, other than the suck service at the hotel bar it was a real good time, Ken behaved himself most of the night.  

Bad Influence? me? I was on my best behavior.  

Was feeling great until the red headed sluts started to kick in. Still feeling it inch:


----------



## KozmoKramer

Couple shots of penicillin and you'll be right as rain G.


----------



## kttref

yeah i've heard red headed sluts are the worst....side effects include: 

- difficulty breathing
- closing of the throat
- swelling of the lips, tongue, or face
- hives
- oily stools
- changes in appetite or weight
- sleepiness or insomnia
- decreased sex drive
- impotence
- difficulty having an orgasm
- oily discharge
- loss of control in bowel movement control
- unusual bleeding or bruising
- fever or chills

Sounds like you should just avoid the red headed sluts...although red heads are more fun


----------



## Gil

kttref said:


> yeah i've heard red headed sluts are the worst....side effects include:
> 
> - difficulty breathing
> - closing of the throat
> - swelling of the lips, tongue, or face
> - hives
> - oily stools
> - changes in appetite or weight
> - sleepiness or insomnia
> - decreased sex drive
> - impotence
> - difficulty having an orgasm
> - oily discharge
> - loss of control in bowel movement control
> - unusual bleeding or bruising
> - fever or chills
> 
> Sounds like you should just avoid the red headed sluts...although red heads are more fun


I think I will stick to Michelob Ultra from now on....


----------



## kttref

Probably a safer bet.


----------



## Guest

Gil said:


> Thanks to all of you that showed up, other than the suck service at the hotel bar it was a real good time, *Ken behaved himself most of the night.*
> 
> Bad Influence? me? I was on my best behavior.
> 
> Was feeling great until the red headed sluts started to kick in. Still feeling it inch:


hahahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## SinePari

Sorry for the late scratch. One of my co-workers who has significant medical issues was in good spirits and wanted to go out in Worcester that night. Couldn't turn it down.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

SinePari said:


> Sorry for the late scratch. One of my co-workers who has significant medical issues was in good spirits and wanted to go out in Worcester that night. Couldn't turn it down.


 *Yea Yea Yea, Thats ok Sine, we scouted out another place for a M&G. You were missed and wouldve caught a rash of shit for that bar Their service SUCKED. Just be at the next one.*


----------



## Michele

Hey JAP...he brought me a drink when I asked....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Michele said:


> Hey JAP...he brought me a drink when I asked....


 yea, you liked that redheaded slut huh?


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Sorry for the late scratch. One of my co-workers who has significant medical issues was in good spirits and wanted to go out in Worcester that night. Couldn't turn it down.


I'm glad I wasn't the only "definitely" to not show up.


----------



## Mitpo62

Couldn't get my blue tights and red cape out of the cleaners in time.


----------

